# Twelve hours after 4 Phillips Caplets didn't work...



## Jacki (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm on this site on behalf of my 18 year old daughter who has been suffering like so many of you with severe and chronic constipation for several years. She's been through all the miserable diagnostic tests and there is nothing anatomically wrong with her. She goes a little better for periods of time, but even then, it's maybe twice a week. She can often go 2-3 weeks without going and lives in constant discomfort and pain.Last night she was in terrible pain and hadn't gone in a week. Gave her 4 Phillips caplets just over 12 hours ago. She didn't sleep most of the night, but also hasn't gone. Duculax usually works for her, but I tried to "mix it up" yesteraday. So now... 12 hours later with no help... I want to give her something else very soon, but don't want to make things worse. Please share your thoughts on whether it would be okay to give her a bottle of citrate of magnesia (which can often help) only 12+ hours after the 4 Phillips pills...Thanks so much for this support group!!Jacki


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Osmotics like that draw water into the stool. It can only do that with the stool it is with, so if you are really blocked up sometimes you need enough to get the whole thing flushed out if the dry stool at the end doesn't want to move.You might try once you get this out giving something osmotic on a daily basis (like miralax or the Phillips Milk of Magnesia) every day to keep all the stool wet all the time rather than just pushing it all out after it got too dried up.Has she had her motility and pelvic floor tested?


----------



## Jacki (Apr 1, 2009)

She's had every diagnostic test known to mankind! So for now, do you think I should give her 4 more? Or have her drink the 10 oz. bottle of citrate magnesium (which has worked somewhat on its own for her in the past). Just not sure what is a safe, but possibly effective second action to take today...Thanks much...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If she is really uncomfortable I would go with what you know has worked before.Then you might try adding some osmotic laxative every day. Once you get this out. Waiting 2 weeks until she is blocked up again before doing anything isn't the best plan.So she's had a sitz marker test and her transit time is normal even though she has 2 weeks without a BM from time to time? Or was she not that bad when they did that? All the markers passed in like 3 days to 5 days? Even though she usually goes weeks without a BM? Was she taking laxatives during the test?It isn't that common of a test, so they may not have done it, or decided with not going but twice a month they didn't need to.Have the doctors given you zero prescriptions and no ideas? Then find another doctor that works with slow transit constipation patients. And if it is now a lot worse then when you saw the doctors it may be time to go back.Anyway this sounds like it is slow transit issues and the main treatment for that (besides things like Amitza) is taking osmotic laxatives every single day. Letting the stool dry out for 2 weeks then trying to make it move is hard. Keeping all the stool wet all the time means it will move everytime the colon makes the attempt. What daily dose she needs will vary. May be better to start a bit high if she doesn't mind some diarrhea while you figure it out.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Jacki, I don't have any advice about C, but I want to tell you that I remember how utterly embarrassing it is to have bowel trouble at that age. I had severe Ulcerative Colitis in my teens, twenties, early thirties, then it went into remission and I got IBS-D instead.In my teens and twenties, I didn't know anybody at all going through bowel discomfort so I never talked about it except to my family who watched me suffer and very close friends who learned what I needed. So, I know that I would have benefited from the support on this kind of forum (computers were the size of master bedrooms back then so we didn't have them). Do you think your daughter might just look at the teen forum here? I bet it will surprise her to read what others like her have to say!Cathy


----------

